
Ask HN: Philantropic Organizations looking for ML/AI help - tim_sw
Looking to volunteer some of my time and skills.
======
otoburb
You could see if you are a good fit for the organizations that DataKind[1]
represents.

[1] [http://www.datakind.org/](http://www.datakind.org/)

~~~
tim_sw
Thanks! will take a look

------
PaulHoule
What methods are you good at?

